# Custom Bicycle mud gaurds



## loopybike (29 Oct 2015)

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone makes custom mud gaurds for road/single speed/fixie bikes?
I've seen the wooden ones and they are beautiful, but what about aluminium ones? 
Is anyone expressing their creativity through fender design? 

I'm thinking of making some for my long awaited next project which got me wondering if there would be a market for them. For those of you that have seen "The Loopy Bike " you'll know I like to stand out!


----------



## raleighnut (29 Oct 2015)




----------



## mickle (29 Oct 2015)

Fresh Tripe.


----------



## loopybike (30 Oct 2015)

mickle said:


> Fresh Tripe.



Ta


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

I was thinking of something a bit more "imaginative " than that though. 

5 mins sketching with a cup of tea this morning 






Loads of ideas all together lol


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

I have now decided what I'm going to make....... 

Watch this space......


----------



## raleighnut (5 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> I was thinking of something a bit more "imaginative " than that though.
> 
> 5 mins sketching with a cup of tea this morning
> 
> ...



Kerbs may be a problem, likewise potholes


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2015)

Have a think about safety too. What if something gets inside and jams the front wheel. Will the guard pop off like modern ones do.


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have a think about safety too. What if something gets inside and jams the front wheel. Will the guard pop off like modern ones do.




Yes it will.
As in most concept cars, the actual production model is toned down a bit to make it more practical.


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Not that I'm going into production, just a one off for me. It does need to be safe though


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


>



I once saw a very neat diy copy of this design, but the guy had used a sheet of correx instead of metal.


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Mine will have compound curves made from aluminium.


----------



## FrankCrank (5 Nov 2015)

.....hope you don't get any giant bees trying to nest in your bike


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what you create.

Do you still have the loopy bike? I seem to remember you were planning to sell it.


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

I couldn't bring myself to sell it in the end. 
I use it to commute during the summer, in the winter it's hung on the workshop wall






It does make me laugh when customers come in and, surrounded by multi million pound cars, all they want to talk about is the bike! 

Anyway I have made a start on the front mudguard this evening. 

If you want I can post photos of how I'm doing it?


----------



## further (5 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> If you want I can post photos of how I'm doing it?


yes please


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Ok, this is going to be the rear of the front fender. 
First the 1.2mm thick 1050 aluminium sheet is clamped to the table with a piece of tube. It's then pushed round by hand to form a shallow U profile







Cont...


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Then into the shrinker to pull it into shape.
I'm only shrinking half of this piece, the rest will be stretched to form an opposite curve


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2015)

I'm feeling a twitch in the Y front department at the way this awesome thread is heading!


----------



## loopybike (5 Nov 2015)

Offering it up to the tyre






At the moment the edges are left long, they will be trimmed later

So that's it for today, I'll do more as and when. If people are interested I'll keep posting updates


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

Had half an hour this morning :

The lower part goes into the power hammer to stretch the edges. This pushes the gaurd in the opposite direction to form a "flick" at the bottom


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

Offering it up. This isn't the bike they are gong on, but the geometry and dimensions are similar 






Next I need to make some tooling for the power hammer so I can smooth everything out.


----------



## Funkweasel (6 Nov 2015)

Wow that looks fantastic - can't wait to see the finished article


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Nov 2015)

....what's the frame made out of on the beehive bike - I'm assuming it's stainless? Anyways, nice job, very unique


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

Yeah stainless 316
I have a build thread on here for it

That bike changed my life! I used it to prove that I can fabricate when I went for a job working with the most amazing cars. I now build hand made aluminium bodies for classic and vintage cars.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Nov 2015)

I'd think the labour charges would be a tad more than £100.


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

Depends how much I value my labour at. Material wise it's minimal cost.

My problem is that I get bored on repeat jobs. I like the challenge of doing something new, then it's all a bit "Meh". 

Also I have way more projects in my head than I could possibly do in my lifetime! Lol

However I do have two kids that need Christmas presents........


----------



## andytheflyer (6 Nov 2015)

I take my hat off to you sir. Wonderful skills. Men in sheds.......


----------



## YahudaMoon (6 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone makes custom mud gaurds for road/single speed/fixie bikes?
> !













These has been adapted for a zero clearance race bikes


----------



## cbs (6 Nov 2015)

I recognize that bike from a certain car-related forum - didn't know you were on here too!

Good work, will keep an eye on this one.


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

That does the job I guess


----------



## loopybike (6 Nov 2015)

cbs said:


> I recognize that bike from a certain car-related forum - didn't know you were on here too!
> 
> Good work, will keep an eye on this one.



Ha ha, don't tell them I'm doing this, I'm getting bullied to get on with the aluminium Hebmuller! Lol


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2015)

andytheflyer said:


> I take my hat off to you sir. Wonderful skills. Men in sheds.......


He looks to have a bloody big shed.


----------



## User32269 (7 Nov 2015)

Anyone else looking at their shed and feeling a bit inadequate?
Think I got "shed envy"
*looking for counseling*


----------



## loopybike (7 Nov 2015)

Ha ha that's no shed! 
My shed has a lawn mower, hedge trimmer and five bikes in assorted sizes in it. 

I work here www.Metalcraftltd.com 
Instergram #southanmetalcraftltd 

I'm very lucky that I have access to the equipment out of hours. So please stand down your shed envy!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> Ha ha that's no shed!
> My shed has a lawn mower, hedge trimmer and five bikes in assorted sizes in it.
> 
> I work here www.Metalcraftltd.com
> ...


Just one point, it's you're (short for you are) not your as regards having treats in your pocket, bollock the web designer.


----------



## loopybike (7 Nov 2015)

We are about halfway through having are (lol) website redone. I think we should have left it down until it was finished. Their our more than one errors.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> We are about halfway through having are (lol) website redone. I think we should have left it down until it was finished. Their our more than one errors.


I'm sure it can be beaten into shape eventually.


----------



## loopybike (7 Nov 2015)

The fact that our Web designer is wearing a tag does make me wonder though!


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> The fact that our Web designer is wearing a tag does make me wonder though!



The best of us do.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2015)

AndyRM said:


> The best of us do.


One that says Clearance reduced Was..................Now.................


----------



## loopybike (9 Nov 2015)

Tooling made 
The power hammer, as the name suggests, rapidly moves the two halves up and down. You can slowly reduce the gap as the metal is passed through.  This planishes the metal nice and smooth


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Nov 2015)

Just found this. Super. Keep the updates coming please


----------



## loopybike (10 Nov 2015)

Thank you, I will. 

Took another half hour this morning to continue to perfect the tool. It was leaving more marks than it was taking out lol
It made the mudguard look like a segmented snake, I quite liked it!


----------



## loopybike (10 Nov 2015)

Lol


----------



## loopybike (11 Nov 2015)

Looking much better now. I'm not worried about the sides as they will be trimmed later. there will also be a fill in piece between the tyre and the "flick " at the bottom.


----------



## loopybike (11 Nov 2015)

I am concerned with the toe clearance with the "flick". I don't want to catch it as I turn. Here it is at the closest point. I guess toe clips would solve it.






I'm still undecided on the design of the front of the mud gaurd. I have two ideas, I might make both as they will be interchangeable.


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Nov 2015)

....I know I'm being pedantic, but that front brake cable is looking a bit frayed........I'm afraid


----------



## loopybike (11 Nov 2015)

Ha ha yes. Yes it is, I noticed it the other day, when it stabbed me lol

Frank, are you a manager by any chance?


----------



## FrankCrank (11 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> Ha ha yes. Yes it is, I noticed it the other day, when it stabbed me lol
> 
> Frank, are you a manager by any chance?



....no way, never been one of those. 

The SA drum brake - did you purchase that in the UK? I know they're not super powerful, but the low maintenance aspect appeals........


----------



## loopybike (11 Nov 2015)

Yes, my local independent got it for me (he retired last year) 
I find it fine, I hardly used it though for heavy braking. The bike is more of a cruiser, not built for high speed jaunts! 
The rear is also SA coaster with twin speed. I LOVE that! Lol


----------



## loopybike (11 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Is that an S2C? Has it had the missing part fitted, the support washer HSA795?



Yes it is, but I know nothing about a missing part. Can you educate me please?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Have a read of this review. @GrumpyGregry had one that failed in that way. My one has never given me any trouble.


The Long Good Friday


----------



## loopybike (12 Nov 2015)

This mornings progress
Welded one side of the fill in. It was a pig to weld due to the edge of the first part being so thin from the stretching. When I do the rear it will be from 1.5 mm aluminium.






Remember this is not the bike these mudguards are going on. I'm using this to mock it up as it's already in the workshop ( was hanging on the wall, hence only one pedal and loose handle bar). It's the same dimensions and geometry as the actual bike I'll be using.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Nov 2015)

User said:


> Have a read of this review. @GrumpyGregry had one that failed in that way. My one has never given me any trouble.


fwiw I have had limited 'luck' with contemporary SA kit. S2C seized, threads on SA chainset on purple people eater failed (yes they were torqued correctly) SA chainring on Rhubarb the Bromptom a) slightly fouled the hinge, and b) folded like a sheet of paper when I was honking, gut meet handlebar, face meet road. SA hub and shifter on Rhubarb work ok thobut. I have concluded SA stuff isn't designed with 100kg riders in mind...


----------



## loopybike (12 Nov 2015)

Thanks for that. I am well and truly put off them now! Lol

The bike I'll be fitting the mudguards to is an old Carlton International. I'll be keeping it's original gearing 

The Loopy Bike will be going back on the workshop wall


----------



## loopybike (16 Nov 2015)

If only it wasn't impractical, bordering on dangerous lol


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Nov 2015)

Marvellous. I've got a book sculling around somewhere from back in the day, "Motor Racing and Record Breaking", with stuff like Auto Union cars from before the war. Just like that.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2015)

loopybike said:


> If only it wasn't impractical, bordering on dangerous lol


Be almost doable on the rear though.


----------



## loopybike (16 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Be almost doable on the rear though.


 yes it is isn't it


----------



## loopybike (4 Mar 2016)

well, it has been a while!

I have way too many projects on the go, so I have decided to finish stuff off! 

First was my "giant eye", a 4 foot wide wall art eye made from an old door skin from a 1920's Rolls Royce and the side panel from a 1930's Riley Brooklands!

Next in the queue is this bike. 

The front mudgaurd is made in two sections so i have put a joggle in so that they interlock. I also made a hanging bracket which was fixed in place with a dome head solid rivet.






Then I used some stainless TIG welding wire to make the supports. This is shaped then the edge of the aluminium is folded over it to hold it in place






So that is the front done. 
In this picture I have rested the rear on the tyre just to check how the shape is coming on. 






I will be re-fitting the dropped handle bars and re-painting everything including the mudgaurds in.......... well I haven't quite decided colour, I'm debating over two options lol


----------



## loopybike (4 Mar 2016)

I've decided on the colour.......

Any guesses? 

As a clue, many Porsches are painted this colour, but it's not really a Porsche colour....


----------



## Stevec047 (4 Mar 2016)

Wow that is stunning.

Hum Rosa red is my guess only because I have known a number of people who have owned that colour or Gulf blue which looks great with the orange


----------



## FrankCrank (6 Mar 2016)

....coming along nicely. Not sure if welding wire will offer much in the way of support for the guards, unless it was 1/8" or so. Colour - will look stunning whichever you choose.....


----------



## loopybike (6 Mar 2016)

The wire is 316 stainless so quite hard and they are 3.2mm thick. I'm sure they will be fine. 

The colour is going to be Gulf Blue........... Probably ! Should contrast well with the brown leather seat and matching handle bar tape. 
The other colour I liked was a soft cream. ( like a Magnolia lol )


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Mar 2016)

Why not get it hydrodipped


----------



## loopybike (6 Mar 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Why not get it hydrodipped



Where's the fun in that????

I could buy some new mud guards from Halfords as well........


----------



## loopybike (6 Mar 2016)

Oh, and yes, I did have to google hydro dipped ! Lol

Old school me....


----------



## loopybike (18 Mar 2016)

the rear is done now 






The bike is now dismantled, ready for the paint prep.

I have just signed up for another sprint triathlon in September, it will be fun to use this!


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

The bike is now in primer and I've mixed the top coat paint from some white and dark blue I have left over from previous projects. The problem is that now, looking at the pale blue I've made ( very close to Porsche Gulf Blue ) I'm no longer sure! I think it may look, er, a bit feminine! 
My other colour I had in mind was a cream, but I'd need to spend more money to buy that. And I can't get any till Tuesday. I'd like to paint it tomorrow. 
Also, I'm not sure how much paint I will need. If I don't mix enough I will be stuffed as its a one off mix. On the other hand I don't want to mix way too much and waste the rest. 
Decisions decisions


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2016)

loopybike said:


> The bike is now in primer and I've mixed the top coat paint from some white and dark blue I have left over from previous projects. The problem is that now, looking at the pale blue I've made ( very close to Porsche Gulf Blue ) I'm no longer sure! I think it may look, er, a bit feminine!
> My other colour I had in mind was a cream, but I'd need to spend more money to buy that. And I can't get any till Tuesday. I'd like to paint it tomorrow.
> Also, I'm not sure how much paint I will need. If I don't mix enough I will be stuffed as its a one off mix. On the other hand I don't want to mix way too much and waste the rest.
> Decisions decisions


Stick some metallic silver into the pale blue, trust me it'll look fab.


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

Oh, I think I may have some silver in the dregs of a can...........


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

Found it! 
Are you sure about this?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2016)

loopybike said:


> Found it!
> Are you sure about this?


Spray a test piece first but I think it'll look great, almost a 'pearlescent' look.


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

Ha ha the wine I've drunk agrees with you!

The wife wants to know what the hell im doing in the garage this time of night! Lol


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

Question is, how much silver to put in. Just a smidgin or a dollup?


----------



## raleighnut (27 Mar 2016)

loopybike said:


> Question is, how much silver to put in. Just a smidgin or a dollup?


I'd go with not much at first (on the test piece) you can always whack a bit more in later but my idea was to just give the pale blue a bit of zizz.


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

Mmmm, the cautious approach. I'm not used to that! 
Maybe I'll put a splash in and just go for it.....


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

I've just put some into the mix. Well, actually I put it all in! Lol

So now I have metallic duck egg blue.....


----------



## loopybike (27 Mar 2016)

It might work


----------



## loopybike (29 Mar 2016)

First coat. Not too bad. Paler than I was going for, but hey that's what you get when you mix colours late at night after drinking wine! Lol


----------



## loopybike (2 Apr 2016)

I am SUCH an idiot! 

The paint was looking pretty good, just needed a second coat of clear. Then I got a bit of grease on the down tube off my hand, I reached for a squitry bottle of thinners and gave it a light spay. BANG, instant paint reaction! 
Bugger!

So now the down tube has been sanded back to metal and given a new coat of primer. 

The question is, do I have enough of the "special" blue paint left, or "Red Wine Blue" as its now know? It's going to be touch and go......


----------



## roadrash (2 Apr 2016)

Red Wine Blue,........i like it


----------



## loopybike (3 Apr 2016)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## loopybike (3 Apr 2016)

A few things left to do, brakes, gear lever, mudguard stays and handle bar tape. Etc


----------



## Tim Hall (3 Apr 2016)

Wow. Have you considered Brooks leather "tape" for the handlebars? Or that lace up stuff that @topcat1 uses (I think).


----------



## loopybike (3 Apr 2016)

Yes, I'm going to pop into an auto trimmer friend of mine tomorrow to see if he has any brown leather off cuts. I'd like the lace up type in a colour to match the Brooks saddle.


----------



## summerdays (3 Apr 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Wow. Have you considered Brooks leather "tape" for the handlebars? Or that lace up stuff that @topcat1 uses (I think).


Just what I was thinking to finish it off!


----------



## loopybike (5 Apr 2016)

Got some leather for the handle bars. It's a really good colour match and excellent quality. 




Fitting it is going to be a challenge for me as I've never done anything like this before. I have got some cream leather that I'm going to use to practice with as I only just have enough of the brown. If I mess it up I'll be gutted.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Apr 2016)

loopybike said:


> Got some leather for the handle bars. It's a really good colour match and excellent quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invest in one of these to punch the lace holes.


----------



## loopybike (5 Apr 2016)

Good call


----------



## loopybike (9 Apr 2016)

I've dug out an old braddle left to me by my grandfather to make the holes.







I've got one hole every 5mm which my good lady thinks is too close. We'll see.

I've used some double sided tape down the middle so that it doesn't twist round. My trimmer mate I got the leather off recommended that I used contact glue but I know what sort of mess I'll get into! Lol






Might wait till the morning before I start stitching. The wine is open.....


----------



## loopybike (10 Apr 2016)

So far so good 





The next bit is the tricky part.
I've not cut a length of thread off just in case I've judged it wrong and need to feed some more through.


----------



## loopybike (10 Apr 2016)

One side done. 





I don't think I've got time to do the other side today unfortunately.


----------



## loopybike (12 Apr 2016)

Both sides done 






I'm very happy with the way it's turned out. Sure, I could have done it better now I have learnt how to do it. The second side worked better than the first, but on the whole I'm well chuffed 

I need to fit a new tyre to the front which was left over from a previous project 
The new brake and gear cables arrived today. I'm busy tomorrow night, so I'm aiming for Friday to finish by.


----------



## Tim Hall (12 Apr 2016)

That looks stunningly good.


----------



## loopybike (12 Apr 2016)

Thank you very much. In all about 6 hours work just in the handle bars!


----------



## topcat1 (13 Apr 2016)

wow


----------



## DanZac (13 Apr 2016)

Outstanding workmanship. Something for us mere mortals to aspire to.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Apr 2016)

Nice job.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Apr 2016)

Wow. One of my favourite builds on this site.


----------



## loopybike (14 Apr 2016)

All done


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Apr 2016)

<speechless with admiration>


----------



## raleighnut (14 Apr 2016)

Looking good although TBH I would have mounted the brake levers a bit lower down before I taped the bars.


----------



## loopybike (14 Apr 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Looking good although TBH I would have mounted the brake levers a bit lower down before I taped the bars.



Thanks
That's the position that suits me. I've ridden this bike alot before the "make over" So I know how I like it.


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Apr 2016)

It was all going so well, then you photographed it from the wrong side


----------



## loopybike (14 Apr 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> It was all going so well, then you photographed it from the wrong side



Eh?


----------



## loopybike (14 Apr 2016)

Ah, got ya.

So I should have photographed it from the "chain side"?

I was too excited about finishing it to worry about that! Lol


----------



## loopybike (1 May 2016)

Now sadly for sale 

message me if you are interested


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2019)

Just looking at some of the old threads

How about what Yehuda says about 'Fat Bikes'?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Oct 2019)

loopybike said:


> Now sadly for sale
> 
> message me if you are interested



Why for sale?


----------



## Nigelnightmare (14 Oct 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Why for sale?


This was 3 1/2 yrs ago, 1 May 2016.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Oct 2019)

Beaten copper would make for a fancy set of fenders. You could lacquer the surface to keep it shiny. I have seen copper coloured aluminium ones.


----------



## loopybike (27 Nov 2019)

MichaelW2 said:


> Beaten copper would make for a fancy set of fenders. You could lacquer the surface to keep it shiny. I have seen copper coloured aluminium ones.


Oh don't go giving me ideas!


----------

